# Gyno question ..



## It was me (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi guys , 

Upon some great advice on here I was able to get rid of my gyno problem with some Chems . Right side completely gone but the left side is still there a little and just feels flatter without the being raised at the center . 
Does gyno have a base that is harder to get rid of ? 
i wonder if I should switch up the meds to see if something else would help get rid of the remainder ? 
Any ideas guys ... 
Thanks


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 30, 2016)

How long have u been taking whatever you're taking? And what r u taking? We're the lumps hard or just like squishy and soft?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 30, 2016)

from what i know you cant get rid of it 100% once u get it unless surgery.I hear alot of stories of guys shrinking it down.what did u use that helped u?


----------



## It was me (Jan 30, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> How long have u been taking whatever you're taking? And what r u taking? We're the lumps hard or just like squishy and soft?



Liquid tamox 20 mg and liquid ralox 40 mg for about 6-7 weeks . Took about 2.5 weeks to see some reduction but was pleased when it was going down , then I would notice a reduction every 3 days or so . 
I thought it was going to go all the wAy down but not so . Shame . It's liveable but wonder if it will make me gyno prone in the left side .. 

Thanks


----------



## It was me (Jan 30, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> from what i know you cant get rid of it 100% once u get it unless surgery.I hear alot of stories of guys shrinking it down.what did u use that helped u?



Liquid tamox and liquid Ralox . Worked really well apart from said above . Probably just have accept it .


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 30, 2016)

You use one or the other not both. For full gyno reversal it can take months of SERM treatment assuming it can be reversed completely which isn't always the case.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 30, 2016)

I've been using Ralox for months now and mine has decreased significantly


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 30, 2016)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I've been using Ralox for months now and mine has decreased significantly



What's your dosing protocol and where did you pick up the ralox if you don't mind my asking..


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 31, 2016)

RX grade ralox for 2-6 months 30-60mg.  

It takes time.  Ralox is much better than Nolva according to the studies done.


----------



## It was me (Feb 4, 2016)

Would adding in an AI to run along with Ralox help or make no difference at all . 
I only on 300 mg test and 300 mg Decca . Nothing major . 
Thanks


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 4, 2016)

It was me said:


> Would adding in an AI to run along with Ralox help or make no difference at all .
> I only on 300 mg test and 300 mg Decca . Nothing major .
> Thanks



go get blood work done then u will know your answer..Anything else is just guessing


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 4, 2016)

It was me said:


> Would adding in an AI to run along with Ralox help or make no difference at all .
> I only on 300 mg test and 300 mg Decca . Nothing major .
> Thanks



An AI is not used as a preventative tool for gyno nor should it be used to treat gyno. Use your AI to control your estradiol as needed as dictated by blood work like my buddy Bundy said. 

Ralox OR nolva should take care of the gyno. If those fail your option is surgery or not cycling anything aromatizable or that interacts with the estradiol receptor. 

Nandrolone is a tricky one bc while it does aromatize less than testosterone, it does so in a manner that makes it difficult to treat. Test aromatizes a lot in peripheral tissue like adipose tissue. Nandrolone primarily aromatizes in the liver and your typical AI will not be as effective at stopping hepatic aromatization.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 4, 2016)

I often wonder if a cycle like 

400-600 mast
100 test
45-60 ralox
dex or stane, low dose

would do much.  The mast would just helpout the ralox, but its still a cycle.....IDK.  I have the tiny tiny bit of gyno, so im your boat.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 4, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> I often wonder if a cycle like
> 
> 400-600 mast
> 100 test
> ...



It would simply bc masteron doesn't aromatize so it won't exacerbate the gyno and test, the only aromatizable compound in this particular cycle, is kept at a low dose.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 5, 2016)

i am going to do that cycle one day.  Hopefully the mast helps out a lot and creates a very bad environment for the gyno to exist in.  That with the ralox, plus maybe 6.25mg of stane EOD is what i pray would knock out the tiny, tiny bit i have.

Even tho they are the size of a pen tip, they piss me off.  I cant run dbol, deca, etc.


----------

